# Bird Watching?



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

I haven't seen a thread like this around, so I figured that I should make one. Does anyone else feed the wild birdies by their houses? If so, which kinds of birdies do you get? I'm a wild-bird nut, so I like to hear about what visits other people's feeders. I even go so far as to tote my little "bird field guide" along with me on vacations in the state  

I'm a dork, I know 

My normal visitors include: (left to right in photos)

Northern Cardinal (male & female), Red-Breasted Nuthatch, & White-Breasted Nuthatch




Black Capped Chickadee, White-Throated Sparrow, & American Tree Sparrow




American Goldfinch (male & female), House Finch (male), & Purple Finch (male)




Mourning Dove, Dark Eyed Junco (male), & Blue Jay


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't but my Grandparents do! So when I was little we used to do it a lot and I learnt all about birds! I can't remember everything I've seen, but I once saw a really impressive Kingfisher on the river in France.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

I saw a kingfisher when I was little, but I don't remember it. 

Will & I just went up to Northern Wisconsin to the city (if you can call it that) of Clam Lake. We saw a TON of bald eagles up there. Will had never seen one before, so he almost had a heart attack when one flew over our Jeep and he could see how BIG they really are!

Their wingspan is about 6 - 8 feet wide! (1.83 - 2.44 meters)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh yes! My husband has several feeders out there and we have TONS of birds. Lexi just recently saw one of these:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oooo! A pileated woodpecker? Those things are RARE! They're huge, too! My mom had one on a tree in their yard this spring. Will and I saw one while horseback riding in the Wisconsin Dells. He had never seen one of those before, either 

Before we saw the one in the Dells, I had only seen them WAY up North near Eagle River, Wisconsin, and Door County, Wisconsin. Eagle River is way North in Wisconsin near the border of Michigan (Upper Peninsula). Door County is the little "thumb" part of the Wisconsin "mitten". 

People from Michigan don't think that Wisconsin looks *somewhat* like a mitten... Well, Will doesn't


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 5, 2008)

I was starting to see alot of different birds in the summer and it became really interesting, but (and this is probably just biased) my favourite has to be a wild Sparrow Hawk, they are sooooo cool! We also had blue jays wich i thought was a little strange, i didnt think they lived in england? :? and sparrows were cool. We didnt get many 'nice' (meaning, not pests) birds around this year though, mainly sparrows, robins, starlings and a few others..


----------



## Becca (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't really bird watch, once we did this thing where you watch youir garden for an hour and record all the birds that go in it and not one bird landed in our garden for that whole hour :shock:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 5, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I saw a kingfisher when I was little, but I don't remember it.
> 
> Will & I just went up to Northern Wisconsin to the city (if you can call it that) of Clam Lake. We saw a TON of bald eagles up there. Will had never seen one before, so he almost had a heart attack when one flew over our Jeep and he could see how BIG they really are!
> 
> Their wingspan is about 6 - 8 feet wide! (1.83 - 2.44 meters)


So cool! I love bald eagles, but unforetunatly have only ever seen and handled captive bred. that looks like an AF Eagle though for some reason lol.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

AF eagle? I could just be completely clueless here. 

They are hard to find around here sometimes. You have to go WAY North to see them. 

Example: The Red Star on the bottom is where I live. All the other stars (North) were where Will & I saw Bald Eagles while on our trip  It was a four-plus hour drive


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, we have a LOT of woodpeckers but we've only seen one of these before. My sister had one also a few years ago. We also have Blue Herrons in the pond behind my house and the creek. I walked back there one day and one took off in front of me and I about peed my pants - I didn't see him until then! LOL! 

We never had those when I was a kid, but recently they have come back into the area and they are everywhere. Same with canadian geese! We get tons of hummingbirds in the summer and of course cardinals everywhere.

The one thing I love and have only seen one time here is a bluebird.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have NEVER seen a bluebird out by my apartment or my parent's house! I saw one this year on my road-trip up North (der hey...) I saw it while we were driving through Plainfield, Wisconsin (home of Ed Gein - WI serial killer). 

Kind of creepy, eh?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 5, 2008)

*Sorry, double post.*


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 5, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> AF eagle? I could just be completely clueless here.


African Fish Eagle...See how the white go down the whole neck and down part of the chest? Well a Bald Eagle usually just have feathers on the neck like this...








However it is nearly impossible there would be a AF eagle there  and you can see from the beak and primary feathers that it is definitly a bald eagle anyway, AF eagles are more like this:








Anyway, sorry for taking the thread!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> ... sorry for taking the thread!!


Ahh, it's bird related. You're OK  Our bald eagles look crabbier than the African ones lol

The African ones have a black tip on their beak and have brown feathers on their chests and black on their wings. African fish eagles are smaller, too. The females get up to 8 pounds (3.6 kg) but bald eagles CAN get up to 15-or so pounds (7 kg)


----------



## kirst3buns (Nov 6, 2008)

We feed the birds to and being in a similar area, see basically the same things as you have coming toyour feeder. I haven't seen any red breasted nuthatches though. We also have:




tufted titmouse



red bellied woodpeckers






And in the spring when I put out oranges, we usually get a couple of orioles. These are my favorites.

We are also lucky enough to live on a pond and see geese, wood ducks, great blue herons, the occasional green heron and most commonly mallards.

Can you tell I love bird watching!?!


----------



## pamnock (Nov 6, 2008)

Great photo of the red-breasted nuthatch! I've never seen one before.

We have a lot of bald eagles and a few osprey's in ourin our area, so we often go out "eagle spotting".

We went on a bird watching hike with a wildlife conservationist in the spring. We got to see a lot of birds that I didn't even know we had in our area!

Pam


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*kirst3buns wrote: *


> We feed the birds to and being in a similar area, see basically the same things as you have coming toyour feeder. Can you tell I love bird watching!?!


Ahh! I've been to Fenton before! Will's sisters live kind of near there! (his whole family is from Michigan, he moved here away from his family). They were based out of St. Clair Shores (near Detroit!). We drive their a few times a year 

All I ever saw in Clinton Township and St. Clair Shores (where his family lived before they moved to God-forsaken Oklahoma) were House Sparrows and Grackles. I think I have seen a Cardinal or two. They did live in the city-ish areas, though. I've always been near farm-fields and parkways. TOTAL OPPOSITE there  Their yard had a fence. My yards have never been fenced  It was cute to see the little House Sparrows sitting in the holes of the cyclone-fencing, though. It was like a House Sparrow Hive ^_^


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 6, 2008)

I love to see all the different birds around me. I came from the city where we had sparrows, starlings, occasional wood peckers and Pigeons by the dozen, so when i moved outside in the country i wanted to die with all the different types of birds , and the colors.

I love the Chickadees, and the yellow finches. I have seen Killdeers around here, they arent spectacular in color or anything but when you get close to thier nest, which they build amongst rocks and such they wobble around like they are hurt to lure you away from the nest, i think that is so neat. We have finches, wood peckers, chickadees, hawks, turkey vultures which are so ugly,lol. Gosh i have seen ones that i done even know what they are called but they are pretty.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2008)

I want a tufted titmouse! OMG he's adorable!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> I have seen Killdeers around here, they arent spectacular in color or anything but when you get close to thier nest, which they build amongst rocks and such they wobble around like they are hurt to lure you away from the nest, i think that is so neat.


We used to have Killdeer around my parent's house when I was a wee one. In spring when they have their young, the little ones look like yellow cotton-balls on stilts. They are SOOOO CUTE! 

As far as "unknown birdies", there is a series of books by Stan Tekiela that are inexpensive and wonderful! He has a "Pennsylvania Birds" book, too. I'm pretty sure he's done all the states and their birds. He even does "Mammals of...", "Trees of..." and "Flowers of..." and a few others per state.

Here's the Pennsylvania one on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Birds-Pennsylvania-Field-Guide-Second/dp/1591930871

They don't have ALL the birds in that state, but they have the most-common ones. They are color-coded, so when you see a bird, you look on the side of the pages and flip through to the primary color of that bird. It shows you their habitat throughout the state (on a color-coded map) and how that bird is different from other, similar species. I have the Wisconsin one, and it is AWESOME! It is so easy to figure everyone out! Plus, it has real photos (WI's book does) instead of illustrations, which makes it doubly easy-to-use! 

Here is Amazon.com's link to all of his books:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...type=ss&index=books&field-author=Stan Tekiela


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 6, 2008)

I live in the middle of a busy city so the only birds I see around here are pigeons and the random crows. 

I have a really bad phobia of birds, not the little birds.. but the large birds with the bigger wings.. 

Looking at the picture of that big - Eagle is it ? I scrolled away to fast to see what it was - made me uneasy.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> I have a really bad phobia of birds, not the little birds.. but the large birds with the bigger wings..


May I ask what your fear is? Is it one of those "irrational" fears? (I have an irrational fear of injections. I can have my blood drawn JUST FINE, but if I need a vaccine or IV, they have to strap me down). Did something happen or is it random?

You don't have to answer, I'm just curious


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, when I was younger my friend had a bird.. and she let her out of the cage and she came to sit on my shoulder. And it was all ok but then she tried to fly away and got caught in my hair and she just kept flapping and flapping and bite me a few times..

So it's pretty much the wings, those little birds with numbs as a wing are fine.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2008)

My mom has two cockatiels that sit on her shoulders as she walks around the house  I call her the crazy bird lady  They do that "flapping my wings in your face" thing for fun.

Jerks. 

Today, I had another migration of red-winged blackbirds come through by the apartment. They make such a cool noise, but it is obnoxious when there are 100+ of them doing it :grumpy:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Killdeer are hilarious. We have them all over and when we are out with the horses, they usually nest in the dirt of the arena. SO.. in the spring, we'll have these killdeer all acting as if they've broken a wing or something to "lure" us away from the nests in the ground. We look for them and usually put a rock or something where they are so that Lexi doesn't steer the horse onto the eggs. 

Barn swallows are ........ well...... adorable but I hate them LOL! They poop all over the horses and they cause mites..... their nests are mud. Still, they are cute.... the parents are evil and they try to scare us out.... they divebomb us when we are in trying to clean stalls..... *sigh*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Haha! We had barn swallows nest in our garage. They nested on top of the garage door control-box in the ceiling. They pooped all over our boat and there were mites everywhere 

Here are some pictures I've taken in the past few days  

Black Capped Chickadee








Blue Jay:
Annoying bugger... 




A 'tock shot


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweet! My Winter birdies are coming back!  I had some chickadees, cardinals, white-breasted nuthatches, and a downy woodpecker this morning!  I took photos  They aren't very good 

No idea what this is. I think it's a female finch?




Same here 




Black Capped Chickadee "Mah butt. Let me show you it."




Chickadee again. This is the best pic from today... lol




Female Goldfinch




Another one...




White-Throated Sparrow - I love this guys, they seem like little pudgy ornaments!


----------



## kirst3buns (Nov 12, 2008)

> I want a tufted titmouse! OMG he's adorable!




Tufted Titmicearemy favorites. I grew up in northern Michigan and they were not as plentiful as they are here. On the other hand, we had tons of Juncos up north and I only see a few here. I was so excited to see one at my feeder yesterday! I hope it is not just "passing through" on its way somewhere else. 

Does anyone want a couple of dozen morning doves? I swear those birds know the instant I put out new food. I've seen my feeder so full of them that I didn't think one more could land!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

We had a pet Pied Dove for a long time. She just passed away a couple of months ago. She would sit in her cage by the screened window and a mourning dove would come up and try to get to her. He was in LOVE! He came to our window every day for that entire summer LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 12, 2008)

Aww, I love mourning doves. They are sooo cute! ^_^ People around here can hunt them. It makes me sad... and want to shoot the hunters with a pellet gun... *whistles* When it gets to winter, I can't wait for late Spring so I can hear their calls! The mourning doves here love to sit on the rack on the top of Will's Jeep. They think it's a perfect perch for pooping on his wonderful DARK GREEN Jeep.  I think it's hilarious - Will doesn't 

If you don't want them on your feeder, Kirst3buns, try sprinkling white millet around on the ground. They tend to go for that here (and millet is cheap! ). I get a lot of juncos here. My mom does a few miles away, too. Do you offer lots of sunflower (black oil)? They go nuts for that here!  They also like cracked corn (so do the doves)...

Right now, I have four feeders for the birds. I also have two for the squirrels. My two "wild bird" feeders are filled with a mix I make. Kind of.  It's the wild bird mix from Stein's Garden Center (cracked corn, shelled black oil sunflower, and a little millet and milo) and then I add in some shell black oil sunflower. I am going to add safflower to it soon (to deter the squirrels). The other two "finch" feeders I have are filled with a wild finch mix. It has nyjer seed, sunflower chips, flax seed, and canary seed (I think). They go nuts for that stuff! The squirrels just get a cob of corn in their one feeder and whole corn/sunflowers in the "squirrel munch box".  I also scatter seed on the ground for the ground-feeders. It's not my lawn, I don't care how crappy it looks lol

The summer birds are on a migration through right now. I have about 4-5 pairs of mourning doves (they rarely stay the winter, I have seen them do so on occasion). I also have a ton of sparrows (I guess I got the variety pack of them). Most don't stay here. I only get certain ones in Winter


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anyone know a good site for identifying birds? I found some that just list names.. but i need a picture with that name lol. 

I have a seed bell up and i get a lot of different little birds but I have no idea what they are? I also have a hummingbird feeder up as well, and get plenty of hummingbirds, i don't know what kind they are either... I am a native of california, so I don't know a lot of the pacific northwest birds, but i do know i get stellar jays lol and crows. 

Anyone one know what crows enjoy? i know they pretty much eat anything, and i would rather give them a little something thats good for them other than bread... it started out with 2 crows last year and they had a family so they are always in a group together down below looking for food. ( i live in a 3rd floor apartment) they always would fly away when it came to the sight of people, but today i manage to come out without them flying away and threw some bread down below and they were really happy lol.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 12, 2008)

These are good for birdie identification! 

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/

http://identify.whatbird.com/mwg/_/0/attrs.aspx

The bottom one you can click on the "basics" at the bottom and narrow down your search 

http://www.crows.net/food.html - That has some stuff about crow food


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the websites!!



WoW the crow website was really interesting.. they really do eat just about anything! lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 12, 2008)

They also like shiny objects  I've heard plenty of stories about blackbirds/crows stealing change from car washes and such. They found all the coins back at the nest


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

I remember hearing/seeing that! The whole nest was full of quarters LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 12, 2008)

I wish I could have found the nest. I could use the extra laundry money lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL! Me too! It's been a rough year and it's just getting worse by the minute it seems!


----------



## kirst3buns (Nov 13, 2008)

> If you don't want them on your feeder, Kirst3buns, try sprinkling white millet around on the ground. They tend to go for that here (and millet is cheap! ). I get a lot of juncos here. My mom does a few miles away, too. Do you offer lots of sunflower (black oil)? They go nuts for that here!  They also like cracked corn (so do the doves)...


It's not that I don't enjoy them, it's just that I could enjoy them in fewer numbers! lol. They are eating me out of house and home! 

Right now I am using just black oil sunflower and a wild bird mixture that is mostly white and red millet. I am running low on everything (thanks in part to my couple dozen doves!). I do really enjoy listening to them though. They sit on my deck rail and make quite a mess but at least I'm not parking my car under there - poor Will.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 13, 2008)

The best part about the doves pooping on Will's car (lol) is that they won't sit on my car. It has a luggage rack up top like his, but my car is cream-colored lol. If you go to Wal*Mart and buy the "crappy" brand, it's super-cheap and mostly millet lol

Some places will sell just plain millet, too. That's REALLY cheap 

My squirrels are the most expensive eaters here. I have to buy a ton of food to prevent them from chowing my (more expensive) bird seed. I just bought a 50# bag of corn-off-the-cob (animal feed) for the squirrelies for $13. The bird seed bags are less weight for more money


----------



## kirst3buns (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm lucky that I don't have to feed the squirrels. I used to enjoy them at my old house but at my new house, the only place to put the feeder where I could see it was about 15' off the ground and there is NO way for a squirrel to get to it. They only get what the birds push off. It's been much cheaper but I do miss the little buggers. I've put more birdseed on this weekends shopping list. I'll have to run by Walmart and see what cheap stuff they have for those greedy doves. lol.

On another note, I saw 32! sandhill cranes flying south this morning. How cool is that!?! I remember a time when they were very rare so it is extremely gratifying to see so many now. 

"In 1931, hunting and habitat depletion in Michigan cut the number of sandhill cranes to 17 nesting pairs. Today, an estimated 8,000 live in the state."


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I remember a time when you hardly saw them at all (I'm only 21, so fairly recent). That was in Wisconsin. This year, however, my parents had two pairs of them nesting in the parkway behind their house! Will and I were over at our roommate's parent's house this Spring, and we were watching three pair of them court each other across the road. That was cool!


----------



## kirst3buns (Nov 14, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> we were watching three pair of them court each other across the road. That was cool!


I would love to see that! They are supposed to be some of the best "dancers" in the animal world! You are so lucky.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

*kirst3buns wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > we were watching three pair of them court each other across the road. That was cool!
> ...


At one point, two males were courting the same female, and it reminded me of "A Night at the Roxbury"... I think the one just turned wrong and started courting the "wrong" female. I thought they bred for life? Is that just swans?









They are LOUD too! Their call is obnoxious! My parent's West Highland White Terrier (Brody AKA "Boogers") wanted to attack them. He gets to chase the geese out of the parkway, so he was all raring to go. I wish mum would have let him do it at the end of the breeding/nesting season. I just wanted to see what he would do when he realized how big the birds really were! :biggrin2: He's a chicken


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2008)

OMG that's the funniest scene!


----------



## kirst3buns (Nov 14, 2008)

:roflmao: And yes, they are quite loud! And huge - taller than I am when standing and a wingspan of 6-7 feet I believe!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ugh. I have a family of blue jays outside right now. So... annoying...

They keep making this noise that sounds like a hawk. :grumpy:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a slideshow of some pictures I took of the birds at my feeders. I have to upload some others (I have a female cardinal with white feathers on her face!). I think it would be considered leucism. Although, leucism tends to be paler plumage overall. She just has white patches on her face. Maybe she's just a partial albino. *shrug* 

Here is the slideshow (click to view)




I will post those cardinal pictures soon!


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 24, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> People from Michigan don't think that Wisconsin looks *somewhat* like a mitten... Well, Will doesn't
> 
> 
> He's right. As a Michigander born and raised, it doesn't!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 24, 2008)

Fine! It's a chernobyl mitten!


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 24, 2008)

i love all the bird pics. when i was a little girl my mom had these "bird maps". pics of birds and info on how to recognize them. we'd sit by the back sliding doors and see how many we could find. we always had a bird feeder. we also had canaries in our house as pets. now i have a huge avairy with 4 canaries and 1 finch in it.

btw.....your pics are so clear and colorful...what kind of camra do you have??


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 24, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> btw.....your pics are so clear and colorful...what kind of camra do you have??


Thank you! I use a Kodak EasyShare C875 (I have the camera close, I don't have it memorized lol). It has a 5x optical zoom and 8.0 megapixels. When I take the photos, the birdies are farther away, and I use the "crop" tool that's on the camera to fix it. It also has a "perfect touch tech" which helps to adjust the color/brightness/contrast. It basically gets rid of the "film" I have over the pictures (from taking them through my porch-door glass). Some of them, I will admit that I put into Photobucket and touch up. I don't adjust the colors, though. I just click on the "auto-fix" thing and if it looks better, I keep it. 

Oh! Before I forget, here are my pictures of the leucistic female cardinal!
Notice the white feathers on the face.




She should have a black mask over her eyes... I see bits of it, but not like it should be.




She's pretty, none-the-less. At first, I thought she had snow on her head! She doesn't, but doesn't it look like it?




For reference, here is the juvenile coloration. They lack the orange beak of the adults but have plumage similar to the female. 




And the normal female coloration:




And the male coloration, just for fun


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 24, 2008)

beautiful!!!........maybe i just need to learn how to use my camra better. i know it does all sorts of cool stuff but i don't know how to do the "cool stuff" or really know exactly what the "cool stuff" is....lol I have the cannon powershot 450


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've always been one for photography. I am not a pro by any means. I bought this camera because I wanted great clarity, a good zoom, and a macro (close-up) setting. Oh, and cheap, don't forget cheap(ish).  So I know how to use the 20-some specialized settings, somewhat. I mostly use auto (with no flash for the birds, it reflects off the window), macro, landscape, or sometimes, "express speed" so I can make weird, trippy photos. I have a bunch of pictures from when I went to the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago. I got some nice snaps there!

Overall, I taught myself how to get my camera to do what I want it to. I just putzed around with it for awhile.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

We are supposed to be getting 4-8 inches of snow today, but it's not very cold. That doesn't seem to matter to the birdies, though! It's a feeding frenzy out there! I sat down on the couch about 10 minutes ago, and I've already seen tons of Goldfinches, Juncos, Cardinals, Blue Jays, an assortment of Sparrows, a Chickadee or two, and other finches, as well. It's going to be one of those days where I have to refill the feeder 2-3 times before dusk. lol


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 9, 2008)

i need to get feeders out for the birds......actually i need to clean up my back balcony. i should try out my camra and see if i can work the fancy details on it.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

It's fun to tinker with your camera while trying to get a good photo of a bird. They aren't exactly stationary models! lol


----------



## irishlops (Dec 10, 2008)

i take in injered and abandoned birds....... i love them i ad a pet duck......

had 3 2 died, she was released and is doin well, she was abandoned by mother,....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a woodpecker on my suet feeder! Yay! It was a little female downy woodpecker. They are just adorable! Sorry, had to share! 

Here is the female. The males have a little red patch on the back of their head.


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 29, 2008)

I wish I got those. In northern Michigan we got Harry and Downy woodpeckers but where I am now I have red bellied woodpeckers. I love the pictures. I've tried taking some pictures but they don't turn out well through the window. The last batch I had all had my dogs big head in them too. She is quite the bird watcher too (labrador-bird dog). Our feeder is literally right outside the window so she can be inches away from them and they don't seem to mind.


----------

